# Amherst College Dir. of Emerg. Preparedness



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Director of Emergency Preparedness
Institution:
*Amherst College*

Location:
Amherst, MA

Category:

Admin - Facilities Management
Admin - Police and Public Safety

Posted:
03/28/2017

Type:
Full Time

Notes:
marked as a *Priority* and included in *Diversity and Inclusion* Email

Full-time, year round full-time position, grade 21, salary commensurate with experience.

Under the leadership of the Police Chief/Director of Public Safety, the Director of Emergency Preparedness will develop plans for the response to and preparedness for incidents and events at the college. The Director will also conduct training and exercises, along with program development and outreach functions. The Director is a member of the Core Emergency Management Team.

The position is considered an essential position meaning the employee is expected to report to work even if the College is closed for weather related or other reasons. Due to the nature of the position, some work outside normal operation hours is required and must respond to emergencies as needed.

The Director also takes appropriate actions to support a diverse workforce and participates in the College's efforts to create a respectful, inclusive, and welcoming work environment.

*Key Responsibilities*

_Preparedness_


Under the leadership of the Police Chief/Director of Public Safety develop, update, and maintain campus-wide emergency plans for preparedness, response, continuity of operations (COOP), mitigation and recovery.
Develop, maintain, and update the college's Emergency Operations Plan (EOP) including functional annexes, Incident Command System (ICS) positions and checklists and departmental Emergency Action Plans (EAP).
Provide training on structure (ICS) and response to the Policy Group, the Emergency Management Team, and the Crisis Communication Team.
Work collaboratively with the Director of Environmental Health and Safety, Deputy Chief of Police and other campus partners to implement systems, policies and procedures for identification, collection and analysis of risk related information. Recommend strategies for identification and mitigation of hazards and risk.
Works with the 5 College collaborative in terms of emergency preparedness and represents the college at meetings and work groups.
_Educational Efforts_


Assist with development and delivery of program specific training and education to the Amherst College community regarding emergency preparedness, mitigation, and continuity and disaster response procedures.
Assist with coordination, design, and conducting of periodic emergency preparedness training and exercises, including tabletop, functional, and full-scale exercises and drills to prepare Amherst College for effective response to major emergencies and to improve departmental preparedness.
Provide emergency preparedness technical consultation, advice and service throughout the college to faculty, students, administration and staff.
Develop and present public information and preparedness education programs for students, faculty, staff and visitors.
Develop and update the Emergency Preparedness website.
_Emergency Response_


Respond to emergencies when and as needed to perform emergency management functions and related duties during an emergency (such as providing support to the college's incident commander and staffing of theEOC).
_Emergency Operations_


Assist in planning, implementing, activating and coordinating development and readiness of emergency operations centers (EOC).
Coordinate the semester test of the college's Emergency Mass Notification systems.
Prepare or coordinate after action reports following exercises and major emergencies, including recommending improvements and incorporating findings into current emergency management plans.
*QUALIFICATIONS
Required*


Bachelor's Degree
A valid driver's license and successful credentialing in order to operate college vehicles.
5 years of related experience.
Experience in creating, implementing, and coordinating emergency management.
Experience creating and delivering emergency management training programs for diverse groups.
Demonstrates a thorough knowledge of the fundamental principles of emergency preparedness planning including; mitigation, preparedness, prevention, continuity of operations, recovery, and response.
Experience in complex issue analysis and creative problem solving along with the ability to provide strategic options and recommendations.
Excellent written and verbal communication skills including the ability to express ideas effectively thorough public speaking.
Experience with or knowledge of preparing technical reports. Proficient in Microsoft Office and the ability to learn new software programs including website management.
Ability to establish and maintain effective working relationships with associates, staff, public officials, civic and community groups, and the general public.
Commitment to, experience with, and ability to work effectively with a broad spectrum of individuals from a variety of diverse backgrounds.
Strong time management, organizational, problem solving and project management skills.
Experience with or knowledge of social media use in Crisis Communication.
*Preferred*


Bachelor's Degree in emergency/disaster management or related field
Certificates and/or coursework in emergency preparedness, hazards mitigation planning, emergency management, disaster resiliency, risk assessment or related topics.
Preferred certifications include:
ICS 100.HE: Introduction to ICS for Higher Education
IS-120.a: An Introduction to Exercises
IS-130: Exercise Evaluation and Improvement Planning
ICS 200.b: ICS for Single Resources and Initial Action Incidents
IS-235.b: Emergency Planning
IS-235.d: Fundamentals of Emergency Management
ICS-300 Intermediate ICS for Expanding Incidents
ICS-400 Advanced ICS for Command and General Staff
IS-700.a: National Incident Management System, An Introduction
IS-800.b: National Response Framework, An Introduction
IS-910.a: Emergency Management Preparedness Fundamentals
Certified Emergency Manager

Planning programs for a community comparable to a higher education campus.
*Environmental& Physical Demands*


Must be available for emergency response to perform emergency management functions and related duties during an emergency (such as providing support to the college's incident commander and staffing of theEOC).
Risk assessment and emergency response duties require ability to respond to emergencies on evenings and weekends, and work extended hours on site, possibly under difficult and trying circumstances.
Ability to use personal protection equipment (furnished); observe and record details relating to potential and actual hazards and/or emergencies; work in all weather conditions, under extreme temperatures, around chemicals, chemical fumes, biohazards, and electrical and mechanical hazards.
May also be required to climb stairs and ladders, move and or climb over obstacles, and work under other conditions as required by the specific situation or emergency.
Ability to lift, push, pull and/or carry up to 50 lbs.
Standing, sitting, and walking for long periods of time.
Stooping, kneeling, and bending.
Repetitive hand motions including hands, wrists, and fingers.
Visual - normal concentration.
*APPLICATION INSTRUCTIONS*
Interested candidates should submit a cover letter, resume, and the names and contact information (e-mail and/or telephone number) for three professional references. Applications will be reviewed until position is filled.

Amherst College is an equal opportunity employer and encourages women, persons of color, and persons with disabilities to apply. The College is committed to enriching its educational experience and its culture through the diversity of its faculty, administration, and staff.

PI97316122
*Application Information*
Contact:
Amherst College

Online App. Form:
http://www.Click2Apply.net/m6zqmfrzxb7k4cq6


----------

